# How Hard Are Two Puppies?



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

We've had our current Hav puppy for 4-1/2 weeks (picked him up when he was 9 weeks old). He's doing really well with potty training and is fitting into the family nicely. We may have the opportunity to get his littermate/brother, who is going back to the breeder after a month in another home. This is because of health issues within the family that initially bought him and not because of anything having to do with the puppy himself. I have no doubt that in the long run, having two Havs will make things easier. In the short run, though, how difficult are two puppies together? Would we be making a big mistake by adding another puppy into the mix? Are they more likely to pick up each other's bad habits without picking up the good, or does it work both ways? Our current pup is my first dog (hubby has had dogs in the past, but not recently), so I'm not an experienced dog owner. The kids of course are lobbying hard for the 2nd pup. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Just my opinion*

Hi Sunnygirl, my personal opinion is to spend about 6-9 months with the first one. Get the housebreaking and basic training down and have a chance to bond. 
If you have two puppies at the same time they tend to bond with each other, not you and you have to separate them to train them. 
A bonus to waiting is the ease of house breaking the second one when it has the older one showing him what to do. 
I don't notice my dogs picking up each others bad habits, they have totally different personalities and their own set of good and bad habits. 
Hope this helps. Nancy


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think one of the main things are trying to potty train/train 2 pups at once is extremly difficult. And if you are not home much they can attach a closer bond with each other & possibly create a 'pack' within themselves and not with you. I was thinking of getting 2 pups at the same time & thats what a few breeders told me.
I am sure there are plenty of experienced people/breeders here that can answer better.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I will be getting 'Mango #2' in about 4 weeks. At that time Beamer will be 5 months old and Mango 10 wks. Would this be ideal?
anyone? I dont think i have to worry about beamer not attaching him self to us... he is like glue.. lol


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin and Ollie are 6 months apart...luv each other so much! Even share a kennel...I was told by a well known breeder on the forum that it is more ideal to get pups from 2 diff litters so they won't create a pack - as was mentioned earlier...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it might just depend on the personallityof the pups too, You have had yours with you for 4 1/2 weeks, so I would assume that the pup is pretty bonded to you already. I love the idea of littermates together, although it is a potty training nighmare, although the breeder & previous owners might have the pup well on its way already. Logans littermate is with my best friend in town and I love it when they get to spend time together. All three of mine are also related (same Dad, two also have same Mom) all from different litters, but I like the idea that they are all related & "family"
I believe it should all depend on if YOU are ready for a second, as I am sure the pup would be fine & is most likely already in love with you!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby are 11 mos apart and they are best friends. They are a little jealous at times, but it is so much fun to watch them wrestle and play tug of war. It will probably be easier with your two, because they are closer in age.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus and Roxie are 10 weeks apart. There are definately challenging issues. We work with them separately for training. Hubby takes one and I take the other and then we switch. On the positive side, the house is already set up for a puppy so I do not have to go back to gates, crates, etc after getting away from them. 

They get along great and are not crazy after i have been gone for awhile. However when I am home, they follow me everywhere that I let them.


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

I personally don't think that housebreaking two puppies is any harder than just one, but the bonding thing IS a serious thing. I have three puppies right now (different breed) that are 4 and half months old, that I imported from Sweden at 8 weeks. I knew what i was getting into when I decided to do it, but it is a huge job!!!

I wouldn't say don't do it- but if you do it, it is a big job if you plan to do it right. You HAVE to make time to spend quality time with each pup separately and need to not allow them to get so bonded that they are more important to each other than you are. THey also need training separate AND together too. It is a big job, but well worth it really.

Waiting a little while is probably better, but even then you still need to work on the two dog thing. Potty training actually might be easier if you don't wait- so that you don't have to keep doing it forever.

( Just a note incase you are wondering- I don't plan to keep all 3 pups, they are a cropped breed and I want the ears perfect before any leave, and I want to find the right co-owner for the one)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> Brutus and Roxie are 10 weeks apart. There are definately challenging issues. We work with them separately for training. Hubby takes one and I take the other and then we switch. On the positive side, the house is already set up for a puppy so I do not have to go back to gates, crates, etc after getting away from them.
> 
> They get along great and are not crazy after i have been gone for awhile. However when I am home, they follow me everywhere that I let them.


My experience was similar to Cheryl's. My first two Havs were only two weeks apart, but I got the second one two months after the first. It was challenging, but since the second one was older, she didn't need as much training, yet the two of them regressed at the same time (which was also when it started raining for winter).

Two dogs definitely need their individual attention, but the companionship of each other is good for them too.

Chris, what breed are the three? That sounds like a lot of extra, but fun, work.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly, when you say individual attention, what exactly does that mean?
Because if i try & take Dreamer anywhere without Tripp, he FREAKS out. And Tripp is an attention HOG! And if i try & take Tripp anywhere (she handles it ok) he keeps looking all over for her. <sigh>


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sunnygirl, my guess is you have already made up your mind. if you go for it- just take all the advice and make it work. If you like your 1rst Hav and things have gone smoothly it's a great insurance to know the pup is from the same litter. it will take more work at first but I think it could be worth it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Kimberly, when you say individual attention, what exactly does that mean?
> Because if i try & take Dreamer anywhere without Tripp, he FREAKS out. And Tripp is an attention HOG! And if i try & take Tripp anywhere (she handles it ok) he keeps looking all over for her. <sigh>


We separate them with different people. My daughter will take one, my husband will take one and I take one and we train them without the distractions of the other dogs. Or, I will take one outside and leave the others in the house so the one I'm teaching isn't distracted. I make sure they all get one-on-one time with me every day.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> We've had our current Hav puppy for 4-1/2 weeks (picked him up when he was 9 weeks old). He's doing really well with potty training and is fitting into the family nicely. We may have the opportunity to get his littermate/brother, who is going back to the breeder after a month in another home. This is because of health issues within the family that initially bought him and not because of anything having to do with the puppy himself. I have no doubt that in the long run, having two Havs will make things easier. In the short run, though, how difficult are two puppies together? Would we be making a big mistake by adding another puppy into the mix? Are they more likely to pick up each other's bad habits without picking up the good, or does it work both ways? Our current pup is my first dog (hubby has had dogs in the past, but not recently), so I'm not an experienced dog owner. The kids of course are lobbying hard for the 2nd pup. Any thoughts/advice?


Well, the family that has Nico's brother decided back in July to try to make it work, and I ultimately did not have to make the decision of whether to add a second pup when the pups were 3 months old. However, they've now decided they need to give him up after all. His owner has done a great job of giving him lots of love and attention, but with the time she needs to devote to her elderly parents, she's running herself ragged between the pup and the parents, and decided her parents need to be the priority. Both Nico and his brother are a little over 5 months old now. They've attended puppy kindergarten together and they've played together a couple times and really like each other. Their temperaments seem pretty similar, although Nico is probably a little bit calmer and quieter. Both dogs have been through some training now (Nico through 14 classes and his brother through 6 so far), and they're pretty well potty trained. Nico is very much bonded to us; fortunately or unfortunately, his brother is bonded to his family as well. I have just about decided to go ahead and adopt the new pup. I think it'll be easier for him, if he needs to switch families, to be with his brother. And I think having another dog will keep Nico busy. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sunnygirl, it sounds like maybe the extra 6 weeks they kept him, may be a good thing! you have a stronger bond with Nico. And they are both further along with the potty training. I think the other pup is young enough so that he will be bond with your family and nico in no time. I got Cash when Jasper was 14 months old. I think they would have been more equally matched in terms of wanting to play had they been closer in age. They have very different personalities and Jasper has always been an old soul-- They play often, but I think they would be more matched if they were the same age. I personally think it is a great opportunity to get a puppy who is almost trained , who is still young enough to adjust to your family and who is Nico's bro to boot. 

OK- so what color is he and what is his name? and when so we get to see pictures? LOL got to feed the forum!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is a wonderful idea & very nice that they could give their pup to a family that not only knows him, but will care for him!! When this was first suggested, they were so young, and probably would have been a LOT more work for you, but since they are both almost fully trained, and have been to the same classes, what could be more perfect!! Logan and his littermate Clark get to play together often and there is nothing like seeing them play together!! It is like puzzle pieces fitting together! Let us know what you decide, and of course, pictures, pictures, pictures!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I really hope it works for you. Its sad that it isnt' working out for his new family  I have heard mixed experiences from people adopting from the same litter, but I think you have half the problem solved that you have had time to bond with Nico, and he knows the soon to be "new addition". I can't wait to see pictures and hear about him!! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it's a great idea (but I also think you are asking the wrong people. We all have MHS). Can't wait to see pictures of your new pup!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah new puppy pictures!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My experience with 2 - one 6 months and one 11 months was mixed *ONLY FOR THE FIRST THREE WEEKS!!!* There were quite a few times I thought - WHAT HAVE I DONE!!

*BUT* after that it has been the *BEST* thing I have ever done! I can't imagine ever having only one ever again. And FYI - they are very different!

Good luck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, thanks Catherine, I forgot about my first few weeks of "what have I done?" but then I agree ---the best thing ever!!! did I mention pictures???


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

We have two litter mates. It has worked just fine. 

It was a bit more challenging to potty train them, however once they got it was great. 

I can't tell if they have bonded more to us or themselves. As soon as we get home they follow us everywhere. Mojito is seems to need more attention. Bruiser is more independent. They are inseperable. 

They are well adjusted don't seem to have any separation anxiety at all. 

It has worked out great for us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sunnygirl, how exciting! I think it's great that you are getting Nico's sibling. I also agree that the fact that time has gone by, and Nico is better trained as is the new guy, that things will work out very well. Like Catherine said, it might be a few hectic and crazy weeks, but then again, maybe not! I'm sure in the grand scheme of things, and these dogs do live up to 12-15+ years, that a couple of wild weeks will most certainly be worth it. 

What is Nico's brother's name? Will you be keeping that name? I'm so excited!!! When's it all happening??


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

marjrc said:


> What is Nico's brother's name? Will you be keeping that name? I'm so excited!!! When's it all happening??


Nico's brother's name is Desi, and we would keep the name. It wouldn't have been my choice, but it's a nice name. Plus he's used to it and he'll have enough other changes. If I was naming from scratch, I'd name him either Carlos (after Ranger, Janet Evanovich's Cuban Sex God from the Stephanie Plum series) or Gitmo. Desi's current owners are named Ricky and Lucy, so you can see where he got his name - what other Cuban namesake would he have? If it happens, it's probably going to happen tomorrow. No time like the present.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sunnygirl--we have 2 young ones also. My only advice to you would be to recognise that you are in a rhythm, that rhythm will be greatly disturbed, and you will find a new rhythm. Perhaps that is what is meant by the "what have I done period." 

It sounds like you always wanted 2 and this is as good of time as any. Have fun and kiip us posted. BTW did anyone mention pictures? They are required!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> We've had our current Hav puppy for 4-1/2 weeks (picked him up when he was 9 weeks old). He's doing really well with potty training and is fitting into the family nicely. We may have the opportunity to get his littermate/brother, who is going back to the breeder after a month in another home. This is because of health issues within the family that initially bought him and not because of anything having to do with the puppy himself. I have no doubt that in the long run, having two Havs will make things easier. In the short run, though, how difficult are two puppies together? Would we be making a big mistake by adding another puppy into the mix? Are they more likely to pick up each other's bad habits without picking up the good, or does it work both ways? Our current pup is my first dog (hubby has had dogs in the past, but not recently), so I'm not an experienced dog owner. The kids of course are lobbying hard for the 2nd pup. Any thoughts/advice?


Chances are that they'll pick up each other's habits although reading further I see they're older now which should help you out. You've gotten a lot of great advice in this tread so I don't have much to add. Littermates can attach themselves to each other, but they've had time apart so it might not be a problem for you. The best of luck to you in whatever you decide.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Desi's owners are named Ricky and Lucy?? Oh, that's funny!!! LMBO

I can't wait to hear more and to see pictures. :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love that too Ricky, Lucy and Desi. you could change his name - he is probably young enough-- something with a D at the front and an Y at the end. danny, dusty, davey... but desi is cute too.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i have to say i agree with Cheryl. We just got Jax 6 weeks ago and as sweet as he was i went thru the "OMG what have i done!?" phase because it just disrupted our whole routine/rythm. Well we all adjusted & it has been great. Tripp & Jax are really best buds (partners in crime is more accurate!) and Dreamer is even playing more now that he is here & they wrestle together also. I wish they would sleep together(great photo op) but i guess thats asking too much.

Jax so desperately wants to be the alpha so he will be challenging but he has such a different personality & its so neat to watch him grow up. He has changed soooo much since we got him. But he still doesnt like to be held much for any reason nor is he much of a snuggler(except in the mornings) but he provides a nice balance to our gang.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am not too crazy about Jax' name either but he knows it so well that i dont want to change it now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, just think about the cutie who plays the Jax character on General Hospital, you will love the name!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont watch soaps so i never knew one existed! Never met a human with that name. The closest is Jack. Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the name Jack  It is my grandfather's name and I named my oldest son Jake...alot like Jack! Jack is cute, do you ever call him that instead?

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico and Desi's father's name is Jack, and he is an incredibly handsome fellow. 

Desi is here, by the way. The kids are fighting over him and Nico is busy establishing dominance (i.e., humping away). Desi has just gone from a house with two quiet adults to a house where at this moment we have two 19 year olds, one 13 year old, two 11 year olds (mercifully only one of them is mine; the other is just visiting), one 7 year old, my BIL, 2 construction workers (we're doing some remodeling), Nico the Humpmeister and 2 guinea pigs. None of the above are quiet. I'm sure he thinks he's been left at the funny farm. 

Any quick advice on how to put a stop to the humping? I've long since given up on stopping the kids from fighting, but maybe there's hope for the dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, Desi is there already??? Hope all goes well!! Most people say to very sternly tell them no!! - All three of mine hump each other - 2 girls and 1 boy and they are all fixed - so it really is just an alpha thing - If Nico is humping Desi he is just letting him know that he is #1 in the ranking. Usually when I tell my guys to stop, they do. Hope you guys have a good night!!\
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two are 11 mos apart, so Kodi was housebroken when we got Shelby. She will be one on Oct. 7, and she is still a challenge, but getting much better. It is so great having the two. They keep each other company and keep us jumpin'. 

Kodi humps Shelby all the time, or at least he tries. As soon as he mounts her, she sits down and he slides off. It is too funny!!!!

I like the name Jack...my Maine ****'s name. My daughter's dog is Jaxson.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

*I feel qualified for this question!*

Hi Sunnygirl,

*Nothing is better than 2 Havanese!* I can say that 6 weeks later. It's been weeks since I have had time to participate on this forum since getting Hav #2!

Rudy is 9 mo. Rocky is now 4 mo.

It was a wild August, and I thought to myself many times "I can't believe I did this." :frusty: :crazy: It's been A LOT of work!!! It doesn't seem like 2, it seems like 5 running in all directions with different potty habits, different food requirements, etc.....until (as someone said) you find a new rythmn. and you will!

Now it's great! :whoo: 

Here they are playing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, Kara, my g'dad's name was Jack too! It was Eli, but he was always called 'Jack' and I love the name. 

Sunnygirl, you are such a hoot!! Oh my, it sounds like Grand Central Station out at your house! LOL Ah yes, the humping thing. Well, I would get Nico to do a 'down' after a stern 'no'. Don't let him get away with not doing the 'down' either. Does he know this command yet? I just realized he may not! lol It is only an 'alpha' thing and not at all sexual, no matter which sex does it or when. In time, those two pups will work out 'who's on top'! lol

Oh how I wish I was there to see all the commotion!! :whoo: 

Hey Cindy! Welcome back!!!!! Omg, what beautiful boys you have!! Wow. Awwwwww man, I want a light colored Hav so badly!!! Sorry to hear your month of August was so hectic. Hope it's calmed down a bit now.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Marj!

I don't think I've ever told you - Quebec is one of my favorite cities! I was able to go a couple years ago and stay at the Le Chateau Frontenac. It's so beautiful! I want to move!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Sunnygirl... it does sound crazy at your house right now... keep us posted on how Desi is fitting in. and of course pictures....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sunnygirl,

Congrats on the newest member of your family. Don't worry, Desi doesn't think he is at the funny farm, he probably thinks he is in heaven.  Enjoy your new baby and post lots of pics please!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, I am so glad you are back, and your guys look fabulous!!! I too remember that feeling, each time I brought a new one home. There was a 2-3 week period of "WHAT WAS I THINKING!!! Then we all go into the rythum and it is great!!! Would not trade it for the world!

Sunnygirl, I woul bet that Desi is thrilled to be in the middle of all the comnotion!!
How did your first night go?
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I like the name Jack  It is my grandfather's name and I named my oldest son Jake...alot like Jack! Jack is cute, do you ever call him that instead?
> Kara


Kara, its funny(to me) you ask that because my dad's name is Jack & my mom(they are divorced) asked me why on earth did i name my dog Jax because thats who she thinks of when she hears that name. She wanted me to change it!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know what you mean, Laurie. Driving home from picking up Shelby, I wanted to call the breeder on my cell phone and tell her to turn around and come take her back. All I kept thinking was "whaaaaaaat have I done!!!!"
I wouldn't trade a minute.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sunnygirl, I woul bet that Desi is thrilled to be in the middle of all the comnotion!!
> How did your first night go?


Laurie, thanks for asking. Our first night went well. After a very hectic afternoon, Desi was starting to look a little lost as the evening went on, but he was given a lot of attention. At his old house, Desi had been sleeping in his crate in the kitchen. Nico has been sleeping in his crate on my daughter's bed. Last night they both slept in their crates in our kitchen, so it was new for both of them. And they both did very well - no whining, no werewolf howls, and they slept from 10:30 until 6:30. Getting a 5 month old puppy definitely seems easier than getting an 8 or 9 week old puppy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, sunnygirl, you discovered what we discovered getting Sammy, our Hav #2, at 7.5 months. It IS a ton easier than having a 8-10 week old! Sure there might be some setbacks, but they dont' last long and everyone falls into a rhythm that works. I'm so very happy for you!! 

Cindy, old Quebec city is so beautiful! I love visiting and strolling around the once-walled city. My mom's family comes from that area and we still have quite a few relatives there. I live near Montreal, which also has an "old" part of town, near the port. It's just gorgeous and feels wonderful walking down the cobblestone, narrow streets. I love it and yet don't get out there as often as I'd like. Silly really, seeing as I can get to the Old Port in Montreal in less than a half hour! Hmmmmmm...... maybe I'll take myself out on a date this week and have lunch there. Great idea! Thanks, Cindy!!!  lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*How hard is two puppies?*

So SunnyGirl, now you can answer your own question. How hard are Nico and Desi?


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

It's really not much harder, but we haven't tried to take them both on vacation yet or anything like that! Probably the hardest thing is that overnight my relationship with Nico has changed. He's just as affectionate and just as excited to see me as he was before, but somehow it's different. He doesn't get as much of my time (alone), and I don't get as much of his time (alone). It's hard to explain. Believe it or not, the relationship change wth Nico following the arrival of Desi seems greater than the relationship change with my oldest daughter when #2 came along. Go figure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww- I know just how you feel. I have been scheduling some alone time with my oldest Hav Jasper lately. Cash seems to get what he needs because he is the cuddler. so he is always sneaking in some alone time when Jasper goes off to be alone. But Jassy is happiest when he gets one of us to walk him by himself. You will figure it out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunnygirl said:


> Believe it or not, the relationship change wth Nico following the arrival of Desi seems greater than the relationship change with my oldest daughter when #2 came along. Go figure.


 That is an interesting note, Sunnygirl.

As for vacations, my husband and I did a few trips with our two Havanese that were very close in age when we first got them. He would take one and I would take the other, and that made it really easy. The rest of the time, the two of them would just play together or sleep it seemed.


----------

